# Vmware graphics driver?



## gaximodo (Dec 17, 2008)

Just tried Vitualmachine with windows XP pro sp3 32bit under Vista ultimate 64bit,
the graphic driver VM installed won't actually let me play any 3D program.
I'm just wondering, is there a way to install regular graphics driver under VM
or make VM to detect one of my 9800GTX's?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 17, 2008)

Negative, you can however enable a virtual D3D supporting adapter. Edit the VMX file, there should be some enable3d option. Set it to true. There also is a line to change vram, up to 128MB last time I checked. 
If the lines aren't there already to change, just Google the whole vmx file editing.


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 17, 2008)

what kind of performances can be expected with a virtual vga card ? any level of hardware acceleration ?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 17, 2008)

blobster21 said:


> what kind of performances can be expected with a virtual vga card ? any level of hardware acceleration ?



I played Dungeon keeper 2 in VMware. Apart from that, don't expect miracles from it. It's good to play older games, I doubt it has improved much from there since I last played with it.


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 17, 2008)

i reinstalled vmware wokstation, fired up my copy of winxp, and successfully played Motorhead (Digital Illusions, 1998) and Zdoom (enhanced port of the original Doom/Heretic/hexen source code for Win32 systems)

Infortunately it's a no-no for Wipeout 2097, truely a shame 

Anyway, this Vmware svga II virtual adapter does a good job !


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

There should be a actual graphics driver that will enable you to play *good* games on VMware. But why would you be wanting to play games in VMware?


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 17, 2008)

In my case, for the sole pupose of preserving backward compatibility with obsolete operating system (vista/xp compatibility mode keep breaking old games, no matter what). 

The original poster had something else in mind


----------



## gaximodo (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm playing an online game which won't allow you to dual-client on a single pc, that made me went VM.. but the performence was crap xD.. going to try edit VMX file tonight. thanks for the helps!


----------

